

Which of well known startups are using Microsoft Azure? - torbica


======
dangrossman
I did a programmatic hosting survey of 300+ startups funded by Y Combinator
just a few months ago. Of those, unless they're one of the 7-8 whose main site
was being served entirely from a CDN, none are hosted on Microsoft Azure.
Amazon EC2, Rackspace, Softlayer and Linode together hosted about 3/4 of the
companies.

~~~
ayers
What were some of the other hosting options for the other 1/4?

~~~
ayers
Never mind I found your blog post.

[http://www.dangrossman.info/2012/09/24/who-hosts-the-y-
combi...](http://www.dangrossman.info/2012/09/24/who-hosts-the-y-combinator-
startups/)

------
tectonic
<http://trends.builtwith.com/cdn/Microsoft-Azure-CDN>

<http://trends.builtwith.com/cdn/Microsoft-Azure-Blob-Storage>

